
Study finds that basically every single person hates performance reviews - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/on-leadership/wp/2014/01/27/study-finds-that-basically-every-single-person-hates-performance-reviews/
======
w_t_payne
If it hurts, bring it forwards. We need feedback, so why not do it more often?
That way it will hurt less.

